# Cat proof cage for house plants.



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My son the biology major ordered several carnivorous plants, Venus fly traps and the like. The first thing the cats did is eat one of them. So I had to come up with something quick using materials that I had on hand to protect the plants from the cats. 

I cut one 8" x 40" piece of 1/2" CDX and cut and stapled a section of green wire fencing around it at the base. I cut the fencing with a pair of dikes and bent and shaped it square as I went. For the lid I bent the wires on one end around to form a hinged side and bend the other sit square to close around the other side. 

My wife says it's ugly so it can only stay until we find a better solution.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

I got this for under $20 at IKEA.












Not DIY but the wife would probably OK it. You could probably create something like it but bigger with scrap lumber and lexan panels. TAP plastics will even do the cutting for you if you give them dimensions.


----------



## louis-123 (Feb 24, 2014)

Love how the cat looks pissed off!!!

We have a couple cats and they love them plants, we installed a couple shelves where they cat reach (so far...)


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My mother had a tray of grass in her greenhouse just for the cats to eat---

Sorry, no great ideas---perhaps a nicer wood frame with window screen would look better (until the carnivorous plants are big enough to fight back)


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

louis-123 said:


> Love how the cat looks pissed off!!!


This was the first thing I noticed too! Cat is not amused.at.all.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

That's a cool idea. Cats sure like getting into stuff all the time lol. I have a Siamese cat too.


----------

